# Silicone Sleeves & Vinyl Wraps



## TonySC (14/2/20)

Does anyone have silicone sleeves and/or vinyl wraps for any of the following mods:
Lost Vape Triade DNA250c
Geekvape Nova 
Wismec rx gen3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (14/2/20)

Try @black vapour they have wraps.
Then @Vapeking has silicone sleeves and @vaporize has silicone but not sure if it's what your looking for

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TonySC (15/2/20)

Resistance said:


> Try @black vapour they have wraps.
> Then @Vapeking has silicone sleeves and @vaporize has silicone but not sure if it's what your looking for



I'm not seeing wraps at blckvapour.co.za ?
VapeKing has 7 sleeves, none of which is for the three mods I listed (Triade, Geekvape nova, rx gen 3).
By vaporize, you mean www.vaporize.co.za ?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (16/2/20)

TonySC said:


> I'm not seeing wraps at blckvapour.co.za ?
> VapeKing has 7 sleeves, none of which is for the three mods I listed (Triade, Geekvape nova, rx gen 3).
> By vaporize, you mean www.vaporize.co.za ?



Still inquire at black vapour. They should have an answer for you even if you don't see it on their site. There's also a thread they mentioned it in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (16/2/20)

https://www.ecigssa.co.za/personalize-your-device-blck.t60055/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TonySC (16/2/20)

Sweet. Thanks for the connect!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

